# How to remove print head Canon i950



## SeaRayDave (Jan 5, 2007)

Please pass on the steps to remove the print head on the canon i950. The flashing trouble lights indicate I need to remove, clean and reinstall.
thanks
David


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Here you go:

1. Confirm that the printer is powered on.

2. Open the paper output tray and top cover. 

Note: Gently open the paper output tray while holding it.

3. After confirming that the print head holder has moved to the center, open the inner cover.

4. Remove all ink tanks.

5. Raise the print head lock lever and remove the print head.

6. Re-seat the print head into the print head holder and lower the print head lock lever until a click is heard.

7. Insert the appropriate ink tank into the slot at the right end and push down on the PUSH mark on top of the ink tank until a click is heard. Install the other ink tanks in the same manner.

8. Close the inner cover and top cover.


----------



## SeaRayDave (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks for the clear directions. I must have another issue as that did not cause the printer to work.
Davide


----------

